# Cristante al Palermo, è fatta



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2016)

Come riporta il presidente del Palermo Zamparini il Palermo ha praticamente chiuso per l'ex Milan* Bryan Cristante, * * il giocatore si trasferisce in prestito con diritto di riscatto.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Come riporta il presidente del Palermo Zamparini il Palermo ha praticamente chiuso per l'ex Milan* Bryan Cristante, * * il giocatore si trasferisce in prestito con diritto di riscatto.*



Se manco il Benfica ci crede e lo da via pure con diritto di riscatto allora ciao proprio, si credeva chissà chi di poter giocare sempre titolare di giocare la Champions League e ora va a giocare nel Palermo e la Cl la vede con il binocolo. Alla fine sono contenta che sia andato via visto che abbiamo preso Jack.


----------



## Hammer (5 Gennaio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Come riporta il presidente del Palermo Zamparini il Palermo ha praticamente chiuso per l'ex Milan* Bryan Cristante, * * il giocatore si trasferisce in prestito con diritto di riscatto.*



Curiosissimo di vederlo. Ha tutto il tempo davanti a se.


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Gennaio 2016)

Secondo me diventerà un grande giocatore, ha tutte le caratteristiche per farlo


----------



## kolao95 (5 Gennaio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Secondo me diventerà un grande giocatore, ha tutte le caratteristiche per farlo



.
A me sembrava un predestinato. 
Tempo 1/2 anni e va alla Juve o alla Roma.


----------



## S.1899 (5 Gennaio 2016)

E bello di vederlo in Serie A!! (io l'avevo perso di vista al Benfica)
Finalmente potremmo vederlo crescere


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Gennaio 2016)

Se l'hanno bocciato anche a Lisbona... là sono tra i migliori con i giovani.


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Gennaio 2016)

un altro che si credeva un fenomeno....

vediamo che riesce a combinare a palermo.


----------



## MissRossonera (5 Gennaio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Come riporta il presidente del Palermo Zamparini il Palermo ha praticamente chiuso per l'ex Milan* Bryan Cristante, * * il giocatore si trasferisce in prestito con diritto di riscatto.*



Sono molto curiosa di vederlo in serie A.


----------



## neversayconte (5 Gennaio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Come riporta il presidente del Palermo Zamparini il Palermo ha praticamente chiuso per l'ex Milan* Bryan Cristante, * * il giocatore si trasferisce in prestito con diritto di riscatto.*



Vuol dire che non riescono ad arrivare a stefano sensi.


----------



## Hammer (5 Gennaio 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Vuol dire che non riescono ad arrivare a stefano sensi.



Zampa ha avvertito che l'arrivo di Cristante non pregiudica Sensi. Magari sta facendo il grosso per niente, eh... Però ho l'impressione che ci arrivi la Juventus, se non ci muoviamo noi


----------



## de sica (5 Gennaio 2016)

Mi sa tanto di Cerci 2 "la vendetta", vado nel calcio che conta (cit)


----------



## Jino (6 Gennaio 2016)

Ma non era quello che non avrebbe voluto giocare in prestito da nessuna parte?
Ma non era quello che in Italia non si sarebbe voluto vedere con nessuna maglia se non quella del Milan?

Ai ai ai, caro Bryan, a quanto pare ti sei dovuto fare un bagno di umiltà.


----------



## Il Genio (7 Gennaio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Se manco il Benfica ci crede e lo da via pure con diritto di riscatto allora ciao proprio, si credeva chissà chi di poter giocare sempre titolare di giocare la Champions League e ora va a giocare nel Palermo e la Cl la vede con il binocolo. Alla fine sono contenta che sia andato via visto che abbiamo preso Jack.



Invece era il percorso ideale che avremmo dovuto fargli fare noi


----------



## Albijol (7 Gennaio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Come riporta il presidente del Palermo Zamparini il Palermo ha praticamente chiuso per l'ex Milan* Bryan Cristante, * * il giocatore si trasferisce in prestito con diritto di riscatto.*



La mancanza di umiltà gli ha impedito di fare la gavetta in serie B, certo ha solo venti anni però diciamo che è ancora un vergine del calcio (non ha mai giocato da nessuna parte)


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Gennaio 2016)




----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2016)

up


----------

